# gli telefono (al forno)



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti, 

Vorrei sapere se una frase che ha un complemento indiretto che non è una persona, bensì una cosa (azienda, foto, forno) usate i pronomi _gli_ e _le_?
Ad esempio: 
1) invio un messaggio all'azienda ->le invio un messaggio
2) metto un like alla foto -> le metto un like
3) telefono al forno -> gli telefono

Non mi ricordo se è corretto o no.

Grazie!
(nel forum ci sono parecchie discussioni su "gli" ma in nessuna che ho letto se ne parlava)


----------



## green_984

Le = ad essa. Femminile regolare. Idem per il maschile: gli = ad esso.


----------



## rcrivello

È corretto sì. Riporto da _Conversazioni sulla lingua italiana_ di Alfonso Leone questi esempi: "Mi venne il pallone tra i piedi e _gli _diedi un calcio", Si accostò alla sedia e _le _posò sopra il fagotto" e uno di Alessandro Manzoni "Ho compassione di questa casa: la maledizione _le _sta sopra".


----------



## green_984

Nel parlato a volte si incontra la disattenzione di usare "gli" riferendosi ad una cosa femminile. Da evitare.


----------



## GabrielH

green_984 said:


> Le = ad essa. Femminile regolare. Idem per il maschile: gli = ad esso.





rcrivello said:


> "Mi venne il pallone tra i piedi e _gli _diedi un calcio", Si accostò alla sedia e _le _posò sopra il fagotto" e uno di Alessandro Manzoni "Ho compassione di questa casa: la maledizione _le _sta sopra".





green_984 said:


> usare "gli" riferendosi ad una cosa femminile. Da evitare.


Sì, penso lo stesso io.

A voi due grazie!


----------



## green_984

Prendendo in esame il femminile "le", nel mio dizionario interattivo "Garzanti" leggo quanto segue: _forma complementare atona di "ella" (forma tonica "lei"), "essa"; si usa come come compl. di termine *riferito a persona o a cosa*_... Conferma definitiva.


----------



## matoupaschat

Pensavo che esso e essa non si usassero quasi piú...


----------



## Olaszinhok

matoupaschat said:


> Pensavo che esso e essa non si usassero quasi piú...


Dipende sempre dallo stile e dal contesto. Ad esempio, nella descrizione delle parti tecniche di un libretto d'istruzioni non si userebbe mai _lei o lui _per riferirsi ad un oggetto. Inoltre _esso_ ed_ essa _sono ancora molto usati nel linguaggio giornalistico e nello scritto in genere.
Usare _lui _o _lei _per gli oggetti, a me suona piuttosto strano anche nel parlato. So però che non si tratta di un'opinione condivisa.
A mio avviso, l'unico pronome personale soggetto davvero caduto in disuso è _ella_, a meno che non si scriva una tesi di laurea su Cleopatra.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Usare _lui _o _lei _per gli oggetti, a me suona piuttosto strano anche nel parlato


Anche a me. Però mi accorgo che nel parlato io evito anche _esso/essa. _Qualche volta, se necessario, _questo/questa.. _oppure (sempre per il nominativo) nessun pronome oppure la ripetizione del nome dell'oggetto. Penso che la maggior parte degli italiani faccia così.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Però mi accorgo che nel parlato io evito anche _esso/essa._


Non solo nel parlato. Anche nello scritto si vedono raramente in testi moderni.

Comunque l'argomento è già stato discusso in precedenza.

Ella e Lei in discorsi formali - forum Solo Italiano
i pronomi lui/egli, lei/ella - forum Solo Italiano 
pronomi per cose e oggetti: esso/lui/questo - forum Solo Italiano
pronomi soggetto esso - forum Solo Italiano


----------



## green_984

matoupaschat said:


> esso *e* essa...


"e*d* essa"


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie a tutti delle risposte. Ne farò tesoro.


----------



## ohbice

green_984 said:


> "e*d* essa"


Ma dove? Ma quando? Non inventiamoci regole grammaticali dove non ne esistono, le scuole elementari sono terminate da un pezzo ;-)


----------



## green_984

ohbice said:


> Ma dove? Ma quando? Non inventiamoci regole grammaticali dove non ne esistono, le scuole elementari sono terminate da un pezzo ;-)


Non si tratta di scuole elementari ma di musicalità, e anche la musicalità conta nella lingua: "e essa" suona male. Decisamente. Non bisogna tenere in considerazione soltanto la congiunzione, ma anche la coordinazione con la parola successiva.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ecco che cosa dice l'Accademia della Crusca sulla d eufonica:

Sulla d eufonica - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca
P.S. Personalmente sono solito usarla anche davanti ad altre vocali.


----------



## green_984

Olaszinhok said:


> Ecco che cosa dice l'Accademia della Crusca sulla d eufonica:
> 
> Sulla d eufonica - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca
> P.S. Personalmente sono solito usarla anche davanti ad altre vocali.


_L'uso della 'd' eufonica... dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale..._

Infatti non avrei corretto in caso di "*e* *a*ltri". Quindi risparmiamoci frecciatelle inutili...


----------



## lorenzos

Mi pare che la Crusca non prescriva né proscriva; *ad* ogni buon conto anche a me_ e essa_ suona male e credo che pure @ohbice scriverebbe _*ed* essendo_, _*ed* essenzialmente (_*ed*_* e* essenzialmente  )._
Tornando ad esso/essa, non scriverei "_portai la macchina al meccanico ed egli mi mostrò che essa_..." ma forse anche @bearded scriverebbe _"la norma è contenuta nel DL recentemente approvato; essa dispone ..."._


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Mi pare che la Crusca non prescriva né proscriva; *ad* ogni buon conto anche a me_ e essa_ suona male e credo che pure @ohbice scriverebbe _*ed* essendo_, _*ed* essenzialmente (_*ed*_* e* essenzialmente _



L'uso della lingua ha ampi margini di scelta; cerchiamo di essere degli soggetti autonomi, maturi e consapevoli.
P.S. Qui non si lanciano frecciatine.


----------

